# CWD - PHOTOS - Setup!



## jlbyron2000 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi - Id really appreciate if people could post some phots of their CWD vivs and setups - Just so i can be nosey and get a few ideas really

Would be much appreciated 



:2thumb:


----------



## Mr Grey (Aug 14, 2010)

Look on youtube. There are some nice ones on there.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out the link in my sig and look through my vids


----------



## Jeffers_56 (Jun 13, 2009)

there are loads on here just do a forum search for what you want and you should find loads. also check the lizard pics section too


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

more than welcome to look in my profile at the cwd album :2thumb:


----------



## emova (Mar 23, 2010)

heres mine. its not finished but you can get the idea mx


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

nice set up,whats the tank thingy on the wall?



heres mine,it is wider than it lokks as its under my stairs


----------

